# Downloadmanager über Datei



## dadom110 (20. Dezember 2006)

HuHu...

suche einen Downloadmager für mein Suse der beim starten immer nur eine Datei ausließt und die darin enthaltenen URLs herrunter läd, sodass ich immer nur die Datei mit links "füttern" muss.

liebe
grüße
Dom


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. Dezember 2006)

Als Grundlage sollte

```
wget -i [file]
```
ausreichen.


----------



## dadom110 (20. Dezember 2006)

mhh das klappt ja sogar (fast) auf anhieb  das mit dem -i hat allerdings nicht geklappt, dann sagt er immer das das keine URL ist, ohne das i geht es aber scheinbar

Und wie sieht das mit download fortsetzen und so aus? Macht der das von alleine?


----------



## dadom110 (20. Dezember 2006)

HuHu.. noch ne kleine Frage

wenn ich mir dazu nen kleinen Crontab schreiben will, wie mach ich das?!

Hab das so versucht

crontab -e

und dann eingefügt:

05 12 * * 0-4 ~/downloads/download.sh

Aber irgendwie startet er das nicht :/ wenn ich den User in die Crontab noch hinzufüge, bekommt der User nur ne Mail Wie stell ich das denn ein das er mir das in der Console auch anzeigt das er runter läd?

Und mit dem Download fortsetzen wenn er die Datei schon findet, kann man das auch einstellen, weil sonst läd er ja jeden Tag die selber Datei immer wieder neu runter, wenn ich die nicht per Hand aus der Datei raus nehme

grüße
Dom


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. Dezember 2006)

Merkwürdig .. der Parameter -i sagt wget eigentlich, dass jetzt eine Datei kommt. Evt. liegt es an der Version.
Meines Wissens setzt wget fehlgeschlagene downloads fort.
Sollte die Netzwerkverbindung abbrechen, wartet wget solange, bis sie wieder aktiv ist und macht weiter.
Wie es allerdings nach einem Neustart der Applikation aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Probier es doch einfach aus - sollte ja nicht so schwer sein.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen ..

```
man wget
```
.. durchzulesen. Da gibt es viele weitere nützliche Parameter.


----------



## dadom110 (20. Dezember 2006)

HuHu...

hab mir das mal durchgelesen und nach meinem Verständnis müsste es mir

-N

gehen, hab auch -r und -Nr versucht, aber jedes mal läd er die Datei neu :/ 

Jemand eine Idee?

gruß
Dom


----------



## dadom110 (20. Dezember 2006)

ahh habs, -c war es 

Mache für das CronProblem mal ein anderen Thread auf, das weicht ja etwas vom Thema ab 

grüße
Dom


----------

